# [SOLVED] USB device not recognized



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

A few weeks ago I bought a TrekStor USB Stick CS-D 8GB Drive. It was working properly but then entered the not recognized state. I run an Intel P4 2.26GhZ with WinXP Pro SP2 and here's what I experienced: Device was not recognized in Windows Explorer. Brought up Device Manager, saw TrekStor with “red X”. Scanned for hardware changes under Action menu –no change noted. Right clicked on device to bring up Properties and found, under Device Status, “This device is disabled. (Code 22) Click Enable Device to enable this device.” Upon performing this action, received message, “Windows was not able to enable this device.” I then went to Control Panel/Add Hardware. The TrekStor device was listed but again with a “red X” beside it. I highlighted the device and clicked “next”. This looped me back into “This device is disabled. (Code 22)” After clicking “next” to enable the device, received message, “Windows was not able to enable thuis device.”
- As mentioned, this device was working properly. It was optimized for performance, requiring me to go through the “Safely Remove Hardware” sequence but I removed it without doing that as the icon was not in the tray. Maybe that's the problem. The problem developed within a day as I used it on my computer at work. The work computer will also not recognize it any longer.
- How do I get is device recognized and functioning properly? It’s ok if I lose the contents on this flash drive so if, as a last ditch method, there’s some way to force entry and reformat it, I’d be happy to do that although I’d need to know how to do that, too.
Moto sad. Moto want be happy again.
Thanks for any assistance... motoman


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB device not recognized*

Since then, I tried uninstalling the device in Device Manager (DM) and reinstalling it on my home desktop. Now the device is recognized as functioning properly in DM but it's not recognized in Windows Explorer (WE) and the system will hang if I try to access any file on the device through an application like MS-Word. I then tried in on my laptop, the device was recognized in DM and sometimes in WE but clicking on it in WE or trying to access any file on it through an application would hang the system indefinitely. Can I reformat the device through the DOS prompt? And how would I do that?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB device not recognized*

Hi moto!!

It seems like there is a driver conflict for your device. Did you install the driver for this drive, or just using the Windows default driver?

And can I know whether you tried using the device in the other USB port? Try to disconnect all other peripheral and see whether it working fine after that. 



Then, post again if you still have the same issue. :wave:


----------



## moto (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB device not recognized*

Hi bhahar84!
Sorry for taking so long in replying. There was no accompanying device driver, only Windows. I think I know what I did wrong: I had it initially (in Device Manager) in the Optimize for Performance mode. I then tried to use it, in another machine, under Optimize for Quick Removal. I think some swap files prevented access. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver while using different USB ports. No luck. It reached the point where I was spending too much time in trying to save it. I got another one - a Kingston Traveler 8GB with retractable head and I always use it in Quick Removal mode. Works perfectly so far. Again, sorry for not relying sooner. You worthy comments were helpful.
Kind regards, motoman


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: USB device not recognized*

Glad to hear that it is working fine so far :grin:

Just let us updated on how it goes, hopefully it will continue to working fine as it is now :grin:


----------

